# Can't get an estate seller to do a cleanout



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

Not many around in this area - I found three online. One is closed because of COVID concerns. One wasn't interested after I listed the items. The other said that my town wasn't in the area they work in - they only do sales within 20 miles of their location. Can you believe that? That kinda limits their business.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2021)

I knew this was going to be a problem

Good luck Deb!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2021)

After you have moved your things to the new house try putting an advertisement on Craig's list for all of the remaining items in one lot.  

Another option might be a listing on The Freecycle Network or a curb alert on FB marketplace.







You've come a long way on this don't let a few more bumps in the road slow you down!


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

https://tenor.com/view/lords-mobile-rally-road-humps-gif-13600959


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 7, 2021)

Look for an experienced and reputable auctioneer. Advertise as an "Everything Goes Auction".  If a company not interested, look for an independent auctioneer.  Put classified ads in papers in surrounding cities.  Box small items and sell in groups.  

https://www.auctionguide.com/dir/Locations/USA/New_York/


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 7, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> Look for an experienced and reputable auctioneer


This is a good idea, I have been to a few of those auctions.  Amazing what people will pay money for!

When something doesn't sell a good auctioneer will just add it in to the next item and continue building the lot till it sells.  That way at the end of the day all is gone.

Good luck with it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

There are only 3 auctions listed around here on Google search. One says "perminently closed", one says "temporarily closed" and the one I contacted weren't interested stating they are only handling precious metal consignments at the present time.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 7, 2021)

What kind of things are you getting rid of?? We have a couple consignment stores here that will pick up and then when it sells, you get a certain percentage. You can always donate to charities if it's large furniture items, for example, and they will give you receipts for it's value that you can use on your income tax.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

Colleen said:


> What kind of things are you getting rid of??


Too much to list. Many consignment shops near me went OOB in the last several years and the ones farther away are very fussy. I took some designer clothes to one from my aunt's estate and they wouldn't take anything because one Bob Mackey jacket had a 1/4 inch piece of thread sticking out of the shoulder seam. I found an auction fairly close, but they have limited business hours:


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 7, 2021)

You're not looking for one to go to.  You want to arrange one.  I'd call and ask if an on-site outdoor one could be arranged.  Never know until you ask.

Auctioneering is a personal skill.  It does not go away when your employer folds.  A good one could empty your house in a day if you could gather a crowd.  As to whether you would make much  money?  Doubtful, but you would not be saddled with things you really no longer want.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

The spring after my mom passed in November 2006, I had a few estate sellers in. The consensus of their assessments was that I didn't have enough "high-end" items to make it worth it to them or me, and that I'd probably end up owing them money to do an estate sale. Their fees were around a flat $2000 to set up and execute a sale, plus 20% of the "take". I'd also have to pay them an extra fee to dispose of what wasn't sold. So if they only made $500 on the sale I'd owe them $2100 plus disposal costs.


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2021)

I emailed my buying agent and asked her if she knew any estate sellers. She gave me ONE company. Called but the person seemed distracted and said my call was interfering with her GPS and to call her back in an hour. I suggested she call me when she was ready. It was almost 2 1/2 later she called. Her first demand was that all the thing to be included in the sale had to be separated and placed in a specific area and that I will have vacated and have taken all the things I want to keep with me. Sale items and non-sale items cannot be in the house together. Then she wanted photos and descriptions of the things I want to include in the sale. It seems I am doing her work for her.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 8, 2021)

debodun said:


> I emailed my buying agent and asked her if she knew any estate sellers. She gave me ONE company. Called but the person seemed distracted and said my call was interfering with her GPS and to call her back in an hour. I suggested she call me when she was ready. It was almost 2 1/2 later she called. Her first demand was that all the thing to be included in the sale had to be separated and placed in a specific area and that I will have vacated and have taken all the things I want to keep with me. Sale items and non-sale items cannot be in the house together. Then she wanted photos and descriptions of the things I want to include in the sale. It seems I am doing her work for her.


It seems like you would need/want to go through most of that anyway.

IMO the main benefit to having a professional is the following of buyers that they have developed over the years.

If you need muscle to help move the items check the UHaul website.  I used them for the last major move that I made several years ago.  At that time I rented two men on each end to pack the truck and to unload.  It was a minimum of 4 hours at that time.  The only restriction was that they would not drive the truck.  It seems like they would be able to spend 4 hours moving items within the house to help you get organized.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2021)

I can't drive a big truck. I'm lucky I can drive my Honda Civic. 

Another estate seller contacted me earlier and said I needed about $8000 of merchandise for him to be interested. Now how an I supposed to know how much my things would sell for?


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 9, 2021)

Offer to pay  for his time & gas to have him come apprise your things?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2021)

I know how that goes - I've heard it before - get a dumpster.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't know if you *don't try.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 9, 2021)

Well, just get a dumpster and be done with it


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2021)

Would you throw out things that meant a lot to your parents?


----------



## Della (Aug 9, 2021)

When we moved here from the country, we bought mostly new furniture because we were going for a more contemporary look.  All our old furniture we let stay in the country house for "staging" purposes.  Then one day, after months of nothing, we got a call from the real estate company saying we had a buyer and needed to go to closing in a few days!

We were at a loss as what to do, then we were driving through the edge of town past a small group of apartments that housed most of the people from Mexico who worked at the meat packing plant.  I asked my husband to turn in.  I spotted a young woman walking her dog and told him to pull over. 

I asked her if she knew anyone who would like some slightly used furniture.  She said, "How much?"  I said, "Free." She said, "Wait."  

Within a few minutes she came back with another woman who only asked for a few more minutes to gather up a few men friends with a truck.  They followed us out to our house and carried out: two sofas, a rocking chair, end tables, a hutch, dining room table with four chairs, queen size bed, dresser, twin bed, and I can't remember what else.  Since it was given not sold they were even able to take the newish mattresses.

She was so happy!  She kept hugging me and thanking us in Spanish.  We never had so much fun!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> Would you throw out things that meant a lot to your parents?



If that's what it takes...Yes.  I remember a few years ago, when my parents died...my Sister and I spent some time in their house, and gathered a couple of boxes of things to remember them, had an auction, then donated what was left to charity.  But they lived in a major city, so there were plenty of "customers".  Living in a small town, or rural area severely limits your options.  You either will have to hire a moving company to move all the stuff to your new house, and likely clutter it up. or get rid of it.  I'm sure your parents would understand.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> Would you throw out things that meant a lot to your parents?


Yes!

My parents lived their lives and accumulated things that had meaning/value to them.

I still have a few of those things that I cherish and will keep them as long as I’m able.

The rest are things that I accumulated during my lifetime that have meaning/value to me.

Put your energy into living your life and try to enjoy the years you have left.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 9, 2021)

That is why I love the idea of taking photos of all the items you and your parents cherished. I have them printed out in Walmart or some people like to keep them on the computer,
I have a big album I made with just items I have sold or donated. 
I get it out sometimes and its just as satisfying looking at the photos as having the items in my house and I don't even have to dust them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> Would you throw out things that meant a lot to your parents?


Yes I would and I have as they threw things out that meant a lot to their parents.  You can’t take it with you so you have to leave it behind.  Otherwise everyone in the world would be a hoarder.  I am now, like many others on SF, going through photos.

Some go into new albums to be given to the kids and some are shredded.  It’s just the way it is.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> Would you throw out things that meant a lot to your parents?



Yes.  That was their life and they're gone now.  Keep one curio cabinet showcasing a few of your favorites of their things, and give away or discard the rest if no one is interested in buying.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> Would you throw out things that meant a lot to your parents?


Because your parents are gone and you have to get on with your life. I read a post where a couple was moving stuff. One of the things they moved was a box from their grandparents that sat unopened for 20 years in their parents house and it was moved unopened into their new home.
Deb, if you watched Antiques Roadshow when they show appraisals from 2007 and then update them to now, there are some items that lost 80% of their appraised value.
I remember when my mother passed away, I looked around her condo, and did not see anything I wanted. Some of the things were ones that meant a lot to her, but had no place in my life.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2021)

Della said:


> When we moved here from the country, we bought mostly new furniture because we were going for a more contemporary look.  All our old furniture we let stay in the country house for "staging" purposes.  Then one day, after months of nothing, we got a call from the real estate company saying we had a buyer and needed to go to closing in a few days!
> 
> We were at a loss as what to do, then we were driving through the edge of town past a small group of apartments that housed most of the people from Mexico who worked at the meat packing plant.  I asked my husband to turn in.  I spotted a young woman walking her dog and told him to pull over.
> 
> ...


Just reading this made my day!


----------



## Knight (Aug 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> Would you throw out things that meant a lot to your parents?


Most likely the majority of posters are like me. Moved out of their parents home & began living their life apart from them. Living with & inheriting parents home filled with "stuff" as can be read in many of your posts has had an effect on you that isn't typical. 

So to answer the question. 

Yes to throwing out THINGS that your parents bought for their use or pleasure. Items that AREN'T THINGS but have deep sentimental value would make sense to me to keep.


----------



## Jules (Aug 9, 2021)

@Della, that is the happiest post I’ve ever read.


----------



## Remy (Aug 9, 2021)

debodun said:


> Would you throw out things that meant a lot to your parents?


No. I'd donate anything usable. One local thrift store has two collections that belong to someone who passed away or had to give up their home.

Can you sell and do fill a box for x dollars. I don't know but this piece by piece thing I don't think is working.


----------



## Jules (Aug 9, 2021)

@debodun, if you could find a couple of young guys with a pickup, you could pay them to move the big furniture.  Many young people going to school are looking for some work.  

Ask at your church or call the pastor and see if he can recommend someone.  

Only have them move the big things that you truly know you want to keep.  If there’s something that you want later on, call them to do another quick load.

Pay decent wages.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2021)

People like that are usually uninsured. If they get hurt helping me move, or damage things, I'm OOL. I remember when we moved in 1975. My dad hired some guys from an ad in the_ Pennysaver_. They ended up putting a big gouge in the dining room table carrying it into the house. It scraped against the door lock plate.


----------



## Remy (Aug 9, 2021)

Good idea @Jules 

There is a way.


----------



## Jules (Aug 9, 2021)

Are you worried about insurance for your goods or for their safety?  If either, hire a professional company for a few hours.  It’ll cost but it will save you mental & physical aggravation.  There are usually small companies that will work by the hour, with a minimum number of hours.

If you have everything marked, it can go smoothly.  Just have them do the big stuff that you can’t deal with.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 9, 2021)

Why not a Yard Sale?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 9, 2021)

When my mother's house was going to sell, everything that was still in the house was damaged, ruined.  My two sisters kept a few items.  I didn't want anything.  I felt different .... it would be too sad to be looking at her items.  Thankfully, Mom before getting sick, gave me a few items that I've kept.   A lamp, a pink candy dish, a salt/pepper set and the diamond pendant.


----------



## Knight (Aug 10, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Why not a Yard Sale?


She has yard sales for the things that meant a lot to her parents.  You must have read this by Deb.

Quote
"Would you throw out things that meant a lot to your parents?"
Selling is OK throwing them out not OK.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2021)

People seem so detached and unsentimental these day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> People like that are usually uninsured. If they get hurt helping me move, or damage things, I'm OOL. I remember when we moved in 1975. My dad hired some guys from an ad in the_ Pennysaver_. They ended up putting a big gouge in the dining room table carrying it into the house. It scraped against the door lock plate.


I would still take a look at the local amateur movers before spending a large sum for a name brand national moving company.

If you’re concerned about being sued talk to your insurance agent about an umbrella liability insurance policy.  You probably should have the additional coverage to protect your garage sale customers anyway.

As far as the movers paying for damage even with the insurance they offer you will have to fight for even a small claim.  The value will be based on the current value of a used dresser, television, etc...  If the items have been packed by the shipper they will most likely take no responsibility.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> People seem so detached and unsentimental these day.


I think it's more that they don't want to be burdened by possessions that someone else purchased and may or may not have treasured.  Even if those someones were family members.  


debodun said:


> I know how that goes - I've heard it before -* get a dumpster.*


Maybe it's time to believe it and put that advice into action.  

If you drag all this crap to your new house (which I suspect you will), it'll cost you time, money and aggravation, ruin your potential enjoyment of starting over in a new space all your own, and place you back in the same pickle you are right now - surrounded by junk you don't want or need but are trying endlessly to wring out at the princely sum of $5 per item. 

Try being generous with a world that has provided for you. It might shock you how much openhandedness will lift your spirits.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> you are trying endlessly to wring out at the princely sum of $5 per item.


You'd think $5 was $500 to hear some folks gripe.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> You'd think $5 was $500 to hear some folks gripe.


That seems to be true on both sides of the transaction!

Deb,  

Have you considered keeping both houses?

One to live in and one for your business.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2021)

Not really. I don't think it would pay from the occasional sale I make to keep my old house and pay insurance, utilities and taxes


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2021)

I just had a woman leave that saw my ad for the planter. She bought almost $100 of items, but like I always say, no matter how much I sell, it seems like there's just as much.


----------



## Knight (Aug 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I think it's more that they don't want to be burdened by possessions that someone else purchased and may or may not have treasured.  Even if those someones were family members.
> 
> Maybe it's time to believe it and put that advice into action.
> 
> ...


Where Deb lives isn't a overly populated so by now her yard sales are pretty well known. I'm guessing here but  as you say dragging all the crap she puts out at her new location could fool people. Shouldn't take long for yard sale goes to figure out that it's the SSDD.

Few expected Deb to buy the home she did. Maybe she will surprise posters by taking the advice given to give away what she can & trash the rest.


----------

